# Ibanez Infinity series???



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 12, 2008)

I seen a couple pics of the 7's and 8's....I searched and could not find any info. Is this real or just something someone created that they wish Ibanez would make? I know they're computer generated images, but the looked professional so im curious if its legit or not?


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 12, 2008)

I _think_ it was Variant from here who made them, I'd bloody love to see them made, in reality though I don't hold out any hope of Ibanez making it so


----------



## drawnQ (Jun 12, 2008)

ya i think those were done for ideas on the board


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah, it was variant who made the mockups.


----------



## thesimo (Jun 12, 2008)

thats such a shame cuz they are without a doubt thee sexyest guitars ive ever seen. that red one.. damn *smooches*


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-allrighty-my-signature-ibanez-eight-rm8.html

There's the link there for anyone curious  Sexy geetars indeed!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-allrighty-my-signature-ibanez-eight-rm8.html
> 
> There's the link there for anyone curious  Sexy geetars indeed!



Thanks! There is a 7 string version too isn't there?


I think someone should email these to Ibanez.....im sure they'd be amazed at how well they look. If nothing else, would spark some interest in more options of 7 and 8 string guitars.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 12, 2008)

Reverse headstock madness!!!!!!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 12, 2008)

*spooge*


----------



## jerm (Jun 12, 2008)

dudes......are these real.......cause if they are.....i would have hated to jizz over fake guitars.........omg.........so.......hot.........


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 12, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Thanks! There is a 7 string version too isn't there?
> 
> 
> I think someone should email these to Ibanez.....im sure they'd be amazed at how well they look. If nothing else, would spark some interest in more options of 7 and 8 string guitars.



if i was varient, i'd be pissed if someone mailed them to ibanez, and they actually made them unless he gets a free one or some royalties or something


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 12, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> if i was varient, i'd be pissed if someone mailed them to ibanez, and they actually made them unless he gets a free one or some royalties or something




Yeah, that is very true since it is his own shape....i posted that before I read that the shape is completely different, and see how its different now. Maybe he should email them. Im sure those guitars would sell Very well. The RG/S hybrid is a genius idea.


----------



## Drew (Jun 12, 2008)

To be fair, they look rather a lot like the RGA's which have since come out... And we MIGHT get a RGA7.


----------



## amonb (Jun 12, 2008)

They are amazing mock-ups... I saved the images on my puter and look at em quite often and dream....


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 12, 2008)

dude, if they make an rga 7, i'l be so poor


----------



## playstopause (Jun 12, 2008)

jerm said:


> dudes......are these real.......cause if they are.....i would have hated to jizz over fake guitars.........omg.........so.......hot.........



If they'd be real, you can be sure of one thing: there would be a LOT of pics and threads of those guitars here.


----------



## cyril v (Jun 12, 2008)

i want the black/red one!! dammit.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> To be fair, they look rather a lot like the RGA's which have since come out... And we MIGHT get a RGA7.


That would be awesome. Ibanez needs to make more 7 string options...especially if they're the "originators" of mass produced 7 string guitars. I mean, you've got the Lower priced model(7321), the Higher priced (Prestige), and then the outrageous priced(UV). Schecter is Really kicking their ass at the 7 string thing right now as far as options. How about some 7 strings for $449 - $500, and a few around the 7321's range with different options....especially Color!


----------



## lobee (Jun 12, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> if i was varient, i'd be pissed if someone mailed them to ibanez, and they actually made them unless he gets a free one or some royalties or something


If you submit them to Ibanez you get nothing other than the satisfaction that if they produce it, you'll know it's your idea. I still say Variant should take his stuff over to the Ibanez.com forum and generate interest. If Ibanez starts building stuff like that it certainly isn't a bad thing. Keep it up.


----------



## thesimo (Jun 13, 2008)

We know these things would cost a bomb, so whats to stop us going to someone like ran/whatever custom builder and saying "make me this" ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2008)

Variants amazing creations 


Where the hell is he anyway?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 13, 2008)

playstopause said:


> If they'd be real, you can be sure of one thing: there would be a LOT of pics and threads of those guitars here.



and jizz


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Reverse headstock madness!!!!!!



God, I hate you right now.


----------



## arktan (Jun 13, 2008)

*goes in a corner and cries*

Ouch!

*Can not reach corner because the pics made something hard in his pants*


----------



## b3n (Jun 13, 2008)

thesimo said:


> We know these things would cost a bomb, so whats to stop us going to someone like ran/whatever custom builder and saying "make me this" ?



Nothing. Do it.

And post pics, lots of pics


----------



## JeddyH (Jun 13, 2008)

i heard that this series goes on forever

haw haw haw


----------



## jerm (Jun 13, 2008)

I would love Ibanez to actually make them.......they would definately sell shitloads.....and many more people would come into the 7 string world. There aren't THAT many 7 string guitars out there.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 13, 2008)

jerm said:


> I would love Ibanez to actually make them.......they would definately sell shitloads.....and many more people would come into the 7 string world. There aren't THAT many 7 string guitars out there.



Indeed there are not that many at all. Its pretty sad when the originator of mass produced 7 string guitars only has 3 models. Entry level, High end, and even higher end. Wheres the middle class? Where's a decent 7 string With a floyd that doesn't cost $900+? Schecter is Really kicking Ibanez, ESP and any other company that has a "couple" of 7 string models.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> God, I hate you right now.



Everytime god damn time.


----------



## Variant (Jun 25, 2008)

Awwww... <blush> thanks for the compliments guys, as usual! You all rock. 



Zepp88 said:


> Where the hell is he anyway?



Very sorry, I've been going through some difficult shit lately, not the least of which has been dealing with the posibily of cancer... as I've developed some suspect masses on my thyroid gland. I've been trying to sort that out along with / with respect to some other big issues in my life and the whole thing has had quite an effect on me... forcing me to pull away from my usual routine and focus on reevauting my life and how I'm going to managage the changes. Once I get things sorted, I hope to be back at lease semi-regularly.


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn dude, hang in there and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## darren (Jun 25, 2008)

We're all pulling for ya. I hope everything works out, and soon.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 25, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Indeed there are not that many at all. Its pretty sad when the originator of mass produced 7 string guitars only has 3 models. Entry level, High end, and even higher end. Wheres the middle class? Where's a decent 7 string With a floyd that doesn't cost $900+? Schecter is Really kicking Ibanez, ESP and any other company that has a "couple" of 7 string models.



you keep forgetting the S7. Trem thats (arguably) better than a floyd copy, and its under 900 bucks.


----------

